# Detailer's Domain: Porsche Boxster Spyder - Paint Correction and more



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Porsche Boxster Spyder
Requirements: Paint Correction, Opti Coat Wheels, Remove stock wheels and install customer supplied wheels, interior

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Lusso Oro
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Lusso Oro
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Leather Foam on the Leather bits and pieces
Leather Master Foam Cleaner for the alcantara
Leather Master Nubuck Protector for the alcanatara

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before interior

























Interior vac

















Carpets all ready to go back into the car









Interior afters









































Exterior Before

















































































Prep - Wash/Decon/Autoscrub/Wheels Tires

Pre soak for bug and tar removal









Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner and wheel woolies/ Adam's APC on the tires and wheel wells









































Wash

































Rinse

















After rinse

































Making sure all the water was removed









Not pretty but effective









Before shots of paint prior to correction

























All polished









Factory wheels getting cleaned up and opti coat applied

































New wheels getting prepped and opti coat

































New wheels are on

















Exhaust tip before









Exhaust tips after

















Lusso Oro applied and removed

















Wax on Wax off









Random shots









































Afters


----------



## connersolo (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the Fuchs 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job.
I like your write ups:thumb:
With the new wheels the Boxster looks much better.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning colour on a great car.

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Great work as ever but loving the wheels.

:thumb:Mart


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Some great photos to show off your handy work.


----------

